# curing dp



## monica_irimia (Jan 3, 2006)

I've had dp since december 2004 and i only found this website a couple of months ago which is how i found out i had dp, i didn't know what it was called but when i found the site it explained everything.

Since finding out what i have i've done alot of research on dp and found alot of things that could help alot of you.

*Explaination:*
dp is a form of anxiety, a defence mechanism that the brain puts up when the mind is overactive with worry or stress and symptoms can get worse with lack of sleep as the mind is overactive.

*Cure:*
To cure dp you must first focus on curing your anxiety as this is the cause.

If you see phsychologists or theropists you are feeding your anxiety by reminding yourself of the cause of the anxiety. You need to stop focusing on what caused it and focus on getting rid of it.

By researching and talking about your anxiety disorder (dp) you are constantly reminding your subconscious mind that you have an anxiety disorder.

Make sure you fill every minute of your day, otherwise you are leaving your mind vacant to anxious thoughts and feelings.

So just try to act as if you don't have an anxiety disorder and it will go away, i know this just sounds like you'll be ignoring it but when you start doing things that you couldn't before because of your dp you will realise that you are no longer pretening not to have an anxiety disorder, this takes a while but once you've managed to stop thinking constantly about your disorder you will see the changes.

I have started doing this and i am already feeling better, i couldn't go out of the house because of my dp but i can now go out and without needing anybody with me incase i panic. i know it's hard to ignore dp cause it's there all the time for most sufferers but it's worth the effort.

Just try it, you've got nothing to lose but your dp!


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

monica_irimia said:


> So just try to act as if you don't have an anxiety disorder


Hi Monica,

Thanks for the post and welcome to the board.

For me, I have to first address that the symptoms I'm experiencing are very real. After 11 years of having this, I finally have started to feel real and connected to myself again. This happened first last November, but the clarity really started to come through last Wed. (Feb. 1).

I keep telling people here that I'm recovered, although as soon as I felt better, and thought I was recovered, more clarity and reality would come shining through.

So recovering and feeling like your old self again just takes time, for some people. I think the longer you've felt this way, the longer it will take the body to readjust. This is because so much time has passed and we truly forgot what feeling normal felt like.

I used techniques in books by Peter Levine and Claire Weekes. Reading books by those authors really helped. And once I started feeling better, I knew it was because of those books (specific items I had read and absorbed).

To just ignore you have DP I think becomes a problem, because otherwise you might feel better one day, and not know why, but wonder, and then the DP comes back.

I believe I had a physical release of some kind. Like my body was tensed up for so long and then I gave in, instead of trying to control it, and then it relaxed (physically and mentally). This is not the same as ignoring the symptoms, though, or ignoring my situation, in general. I was fully acknowledging the DP and the chest pain and the anxiety and the blurry vision, etc.

The fact that you have symptoms is your brain's way of telling you that something needs to be addressed or changed. This is what I believe from experience, anyway.

Jeff


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)

monica_irimia said:


> Make sure you fill every minute of your day, otherwise you are leaving your mind vacant to anxious thoughts and feelings.


This makes it sound like anxiety is a terrible, terrible thing, regardless. Actually, anxiety can be quite helpful, at the right level -- for instance, lots of athletes perform much better with some anxiety.

I don't like filling every minute of my day with physical tasks. I doubt many people would want to do that. If the goal is to always keep busy, in order to stay away or prevent anxiety, then the anxiety will always catch up.


----------



## monica_irimia (Jan 3, 2006)

thanx for the replys,

by the way i didn't mean that you were to fill your days with physical tasks, just things to keep your mind ocupied and i aggree that anxiety is different at different levels but the type that makes you feel unreal and scared to do things incase it gets worse qualifys as pretty bad to me.

And i don't know if i forgot to say or not that you aren't just ignoring the anxiety, you must face the things that scare you but take it one day at a time for example: if you're scared of going out, just go out with someone for about 15 minutes a day then work upto an hour on your own as time goes on, so it's not asif you're just forgetting about it, you're making it better.

and also what i forgot to add before was that it'd proberly be better to deal with the anxiety over summer for some people as dp seems to go away over summer for some if that helps atall.


----------

